# The Devil's Advocate:  She came, She saw, She lied...



## Mrs. M. (Oct 21, 2016)

The Devil's Advocate: She came, she saw, she lied. Hillary Clinton aka The Queen of War works for UN / NATO globalists who are creating wars, destruction and chaos throughout the middle east. Their goal is to destroy the law and order of independent nations in order to bring about their own "New World Order" which was designed to enslave the free world.  In order to do this, they must rewrite the history of the nations that resist them and destroy  the leaders who stand in their way. This is the true story of Mummar Gaddafi that the western media has refused to tell.

Quoting the author of "The Libyan Conspiracy":

It has in fact been called a “failed state” several times recently by various analysts. A ‘failed state’? Who *made it* a ‘failed state’? Libya was the most prosperous, successful nation in Africa. NATO, the US, France, the UK and every other nation involved in the intervention in Libya took a successful, self-reliant nation and TURNED IT INTO A ‘FAILED STATE’ through bombing, the arming and supporting of terrorists and through targeted assassination. And now those same leaders, and the same corporate media propagandists who encouraged and celebrated the murder of Gaddafi and the intervention in Libya, have the gall, have the nerve, to casually label it ‘a failed state’, as if it’s somehow some mere, unfortunate thing that has happened because Arabs and Africans aren’t very good at managing things.

_In 1951 *Libya was the poorest country in Africa* and one of the poorest in the world._

*By 2011, after four decades under Gaddafi’s stewardship, it was the most successful nation in Africa* and was acknowledged by the UN t*o have a higher rate of development than even countries like Russia, Brazil and India*. Among many other academics who were willing to voice a more considered view of the North-African nation, a *Professor Garikai Chengu*, a scholar of Middle Eastern affairs at Harvard University, wrote; “In 1967, Colonel Gaddafi inherited one of the poorest nations in Africa; however, by the time he was assassinated, Gaddafi had turned Libya into Africa’s wealthiest nation. Libya had the highest GDP per capita and life expectancy on the African continent. *Less people lived below the poverty line than in the Netherlands*.”  - end quote
LIBYA After Gaddafi: The Humiliation & Horror of the ‘Failed State’…


For 41 years Gaddafi worked to unite the continent of Africa.  His own people remember him as the greatest leader Libya has ever known.  Gaddafi believed that owning a home was a human right.  He worked diligently to make sure that every Libyan citizen owned their own home.  Education and medical care were free in Libya during Gaddafi's rule.  Gaddafi carried out the world's largest irrigation project in world history.  Libya was debt free and held over $150 Billion dollars in reserves.  If a Libyan wanted to start a farm they were given the money, land and seed to do it with - all free of charge.  Gender equality was the law under Gaddafi's government.  He had a great respect for women.  When a LIbyan woman became pregnant she was given the equivalent of $5,000.00 by the Government of Libya under Gaddafi.  The women of Libya were free to work and to dress as they wanted to dress (no restrictions).  The price for gasoline in Libya was $0.14 per litre under Gaddafi's rule.  Gaddafi also provided free electricity to the people of Libya.

Gaddafi didn't live in a palace as the King and Princes of Saudi Arabia and other Arab oil rich Dictators do. Gaddafi lived in a tent both at home and abroad.  He put the needs of his people before himself. His lifestyle, his form of governing, exposed the avarice of elite globalists and their front organizations (UN / NATO/ IMF / World Bank) who empower them.  Muammar Gaddafi's success as a leader of a prospering Libya (without UN / NATO assistance) was a dire threat to the NWO Globalists.  Gaddafi was not hated by his own people.  That's a lie that should be exposed with the truth.  The truth is that Muammar Gaddafi was hated by Hillary Clinton and her UN / NATO / Globalist Bosses.  Libya's success could not co-exist with their NWO Agenda.

The people of Libya loved their leader.  Gaddafi was a champion of women's rights. Under his rule, child marriage was outlawed.  Gaddafi's bodyguards were all women. While Arab countries are known to reserve their wealth from black gold (oil)  to the privileged few, Muammar Gaddafi made sure the oil wealth of his nation was distributed among the people so that the population directly benefited from LIbya's oil export business.There was zero interest on loans given to the Libyan people because the banks in Libya were state-owned. The author of The Libyan Conspiracy pointed out that unlike every country in the West, Libya was built and maintained on interest-free money.

Under Gaddafi's government housing, education, healthcare were considered human rights. He used the wealth produced by oil for housing his people, building infrastructure and the like.  During the time Gaddafi ruled there was no such thing as homelessness or ghetto areas.

Let's contrast Gaddafi's idea of "success" to what Hillary Clinton considers "success."

Look at Democrat controlled cities in America such as Detroit, Michigan:




Detroit, Michigan under Democrat leadership" -  "Mission Accomplished"....​
Why should any American believe that a Career Democrat - Globalist Insider like Hillary Clinton (who used public office to become very, very rich) can solve the poverty, homelessness and unemployment crisis when it was she and her own party who created these problems in the first place?  Clearly the goal of these globalists is to bring the world (including USA) down to a 3rd world status.  How else can we explain what we see happening in America, Europe, the Middle East and the Continent of Africa?

One can easily see the embarrassment Gaddafi's success posed for Hillary and her globalist bosses at the UN and NATO. Is there any western leader that did as much for their country as Gaddafi did for his - free of UN /NATO assistance?  Gaddafi was living proof that sovereign nations do not need the UN or NATO to prosper.  In fact, in nation after nation where the UN / NATO has been -  war, poverty, stripping of sovereignty, land, natural resources follows.  Look at the homelessness on the continent of Africa today due to UN / NATO / IMF / WORLD BANK's treacherous and invasive schemes!

 Gaddafi's pledge to his people was that not a single family would be homeless.  He went so far as to pledge that he would not even build a home for his own father until every Libyan had their own home.  He kept his word.

 Muammar Gaddafi was one of the greatest leaders in North African history.

Under Gaddafi's leadership Libya was listed by the UN's Human Development 2010  index report as No. 1 for rate and scale of development. Less than one year later, in 2011 the globalists who murdered Gaddafi and destroyed Libya declared it was a failed state!





Muammar Gaddafi's Libya was known as the African Switzerland​
Does the photograph above look like a failed State?  Those who have believed the monstrous lies of UN / NATO Accomplices (the Devil's Advocates) who orchestrated the mass destruction of a prospering nation and the murder of its leader should ask themselves if Libya is better off today.

The author of The Libyan Conspiracy wrote:
Unlike many other Arab nations, women in pre-2011 Libya had the right to education, hold jobs, divorce, hold property and have an equal income to men. The United Nations Human Rights Council had in fact praised Gaddafi in particular for his promotion of women’s rights, *and it’s no coincidence that so many of the most ardent pro-Gaddafi loyalists were women*. It’s all gone now.




In the (forced) change from Gaddafi’s Libya to the post-NATO Libya, women have gone from being highly active in Libyan life, going to universities and being a major part of the work force, to now facing the new reality of Sharia Law and the possibility also of being sold to ISIS/ISIL fighters as “virgin brides”.





Woman cries out for an end to "West Military Strikes" on her "Beloved Country."​
This is the gift *Hillary Clinton*, *Samantha Powers, Susan Rice* and others have given the women of Libya; women who, like _most_ Libyans now, live in humiliation in their own country where they once lived in dignity. -end quote

The Life & Death of GADDAFI’S LIBYA – A Study of the Libya That No Longer Exists (1969 – 2011)…




All thought of African unity or development, so central to Gaddafi’s vision, was now gone. And indeed Black Africans in Libya were persecuted or murdered en masse by the Salafist-inspired jihadists. *Aside from mass lynching of Black people that followed Gaddafi’s fall, Christians were also being persecuted once Gaddafi was gone. - Author of The Libyan Conspiracy*

After Hillary Clinton's war on Libya (including the massacre of Black Africans and Christians in Libya) and the cold blooded murder of Muammar Gaddafi, tens of thousands of North Africans flooded Europe just as he had predicted they would.  Many died during their journey to freedom from their war torn country. Before Gaddafi was murdered, he warned that the Mediterranean  would become a sea of chaos if his government ever fell.  He was right.

Hillary Clinton wants to be remembered as the one who led the war against Libya and the murder of its leader.  She's got her wish. Now listen again and watch as Sec. Hillary Clinton laughs over the murder of Libya's beloved leader, Muammar Gaddafi:


*The Devils Advocate:  She came, She saw, She lied.*


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2016)

BS


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> BS


Prove it.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > BS
> ...



prove what?     I have relatives who fled the filth of Libya---that filth brought upon it by   KHADAFFY-DUCK.     Did you love
saddam as much?


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Prove that Libya is better off now than it was before.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 21, 2016)

we bomb them and then import them into our countries. No wonder their kids grow up and rape and kill us. 

who run barter town?


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



I did not suggest that Libya is better off now than it was before----  LIAR!!!!!
I certainly know people who are better off having fled the stink
of Khadaffy.----but that was before his very own fellow sunnis
murdered him.    There are people in Iraq who are were better
off when saddam was around and LOTS of people who were a LOT better off when  THE SHAH  ruled Iran.    My world is better now that the bloody Khadaffy is dead


----------



## Stratford57 (Oct 21, 2016)

Ironically today: GENEVA, October 21. /TASS/. The United Nations Human Rights Council on Friday passed a resolution on the situation in Aleppo that had been initiated by a number of the Gulf states.

Instead of having International Military Tribunal judging Obama, Clinton, Kerry, Soros and others fro their numerous war crimes in numerous countries, the Western countries prefer to talk about alleged "war crimes" of Russia. Isn't it just insane, shameful and hypocritical?

Instead of extending support to the Syrian government and the people in their efforts against international terrorism, the session’s initiators "are seeking to throw a protective veil over terrorists, to spare them from destruction, to give them a possibility to regroup forces and continue their atrocities on the tortured Syrian land

UN Human Rights Council passes resolution on Aleppo


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2016)

Stratford57 said:


> Ironically today: GENEVA, October 21. /TASS/. The United Nations Human Rights Council on Friday passed a resolution on the situation in Aleppo that had been initiated by a number of the Gulf states.
> 
> Instead of having International Military Tribunal judging Obama, Clinton, Kerry, Soros and others fro their numerous war crimes in numerous countries, the Western countries prefer to talk about alleged "war crimes" of Russia. Isn't it just insane, shameful and hypocritical?
> 
> ...




for those who do not bother to read the citation-----it is Russian
propaganda in support of the Russian and Syrian regime  (ie
ASSAD) atrocities in Syria--------"it's all da fault of da west"


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 21, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> we bomb them and then import them into our countries. No wonder their kids grow up and rape and kill us.
> 
> who run barter town?


The mass immigration movement worldwide that was birthed out of the globalist - UN /NATO war machine on the continent of Africa and in the middle east (beginning with the Arab Spring) is directly tied to a Globalist NWO Agenda.  This does not negate the fact that Islam as a religion has within its core belief system the goal of world domination. Clearly the integration between Islam and the West has been a failed experiment - to say the very least.  Yet the Globalists know that this is a tenet of Islam required by its followers.

To that end the globalists will use the Islamic immigrants to achieve the chaos they need - to usher in their "Final Solution."  At risk is western civilization as we know it and a Word War that will end in the deaths of over a billion people. Perhaps two billion. This is the Globalist - Elitist plan for depopulating the earth and getting rid of "the deplorables" that are breathing up "their air" and taking up "their space." 

The elite Globalist NWO agenda is without a doubt the most diabolical, devilish plot ever perpetrated upon the human race.  While some may feel safe in their ethnicity, geographical location or status of fame or political clout - they will soon find out that when you turn a tiger loose it's anyone's guess as to who he will devour first.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2016)

SO true-------MUHUMMAD was a MOOOOSAD AGENT


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2016)

The OP jumps right over the "why" as usual.

"Why" did the West intervene in Libya and make it a failed state, Mrs. M?


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The OP jumps right over the "why" as usual.
> 
> "Why" did the West intervene in Libya and make it a failed state, Mrs. M?


It's in my Op-ed.  Read it one more time.  I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The OP jumps right over the "why" as usual.
> ...


No, it is not.  It's a conclusion preening as a prompt.  Asad needs to die, and the US needs to come home.  The Bear, bankrupt and a useless almost toothless military, poses no threat to the US.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 21, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Assad needs to die?  I don't believe that is your place to decide.  Nor do I believe that is the place of Hillary Clinton to decide, or her UN /NATO bosses or anyone else for that matter.  He is the ruler of a nation and I do not see that he is much different from Mubarak or Qaddafi.   If you want to wipe out every Muslim nation in existence  exactly where do you think these people are going to live?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Pro-Qaddafi Rally Draws 1.7 million – 1/4 of the Population


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Jake is a mad man with desire to kill people. When ever his newspaper claims someone is evil, he wants to kill him. Who wonders he is in love with Hillary?


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 22, 2016)

When did the US congress declare war against Libya?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 22, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The OP jumps right over the "why" as usual.
> 
> "Why" did the West intervene in Libya and make it a failed state, Mrs. M?


Jake 4 Hillary didn't even bother reading the OP


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Of course I have every right to decide a tyrant and child killer like Asad should die.  So does the UN and NATO and the US.  Yes, he is similar to Khadaffi and Hussein, and he will end the same way.  Where did you get the foggiest idea I want to wipe out Arab nations?  I want Asad dead, and American troops out of the ME.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The OP jumps right over the "why" as usual.
> ...


Frank, you don't understand the OP.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 22, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Me too!  My Italian relatives living there most of their lives with owning Bars and restaurants and other businesses lost everything, when he kicked them out of Tripoli in the early 70's I believe?  Of course this is history passed down, I don't know all of the details, just 'family' talk....

Mrs. M made Qaddafi out to be a saint....made my blood boil!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

Care4all said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Oh, yeah, you have people who make out the tyrant to look like Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## Care4all (Oct 22, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The OP jumps right over the "why" as usual.
> ...


Because it's propaganda....


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 22, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> When did the US congress declare war against Libya?





Muhammed said:


> When did the US congress declare war against Libya?


They didn't get authorization from Congress which is why it was an illegal war.  Defense Secretary Leon Panetta told Sen. Jeff Sessions that that they get their authorization from the UN and NATO.  Did you think I was kidding in the OP when I wrote that Hillary Clinton worked for the UN and NATO - that she was the person responsible for the war against Libya and the murder of Gaddafi?   Why do you think Henry Kissinger who is known as a War Criminal and the worst SOS in US History lavished such praise on Hillary Clinton for her "work?"    Look at this video.  You can see Panetta telling Sessions exactly where they get their authority from.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 22, 2016)

Care4all said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


This content of the OP no where says that I believed he was a saint. The content of the OP proves that his people loved him and that the UN noted his country as no. 1 on continent of Africa for GDP growth, etc. whereas before he began his rule there - the nation was in shambles.  Obviously he did a great deal of good for his country.  There was no internal Civil War.  It was Al Qaeda terrorists backed by Clinton. Libya was hardly the failed state that Mrs. Clinton would like the world to believe it was although after her war against Libya it did become a "failed state", which is very sad because now you have Europe flooded with North African refugees which is precisely where the UN / NATO knew this was going.

Were your Italian relatives Muslim?  If not, there has always been a different way of doing things in Islamic nations and although I don't agree with it, if the Muslim people are driven from their own countries by UN / NATO planned wars (this war order came from the UN / NATO to the US) and the US continues to fight the UN / NATO wars for them - we can only expect more of the same.  That is not alright with me so if you're blood was boiling after you read the Op-ed - you  can imagine how I feel about people such as yourself who have drank the kool-aid and didn't have a clue as to what you were talking about concerning Libya and Syria.  Now you do but you'll continue to insist it is propaganda until you see what the UN/NATO does to Syria and then they will be on to the next country.

It won't end with Syria.  You are looking at a UN / NATO Globalist agenda that is going to culminate with the end of sovereignty of nations as we know it - including our own beloved USA. As they say, you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink.

Libya was an illegal war.  Our Defense Dept / State Dept is taking orders from the UN / NATO with concern to acts of war and that is illegal.  Mrs. Clinton does not honor the Constitution any more than Barack Obama did.  We can only pray that Donald Trump wins on November 8th and tells the UN and NATO to get out and stay out.  No sovereign nation that intends to remain sovereign can remain in the UN.  We have to do what is in the best interest of America.  Not the UN and NATO.

Isn't it interesting that the Democratic Party has become the Party of War and the Republican Party is the Party of focusing on economy, jobs, trade, protecting our borders, protecting our 1st and 2nd amendment rights and so forth.  It explains why so many Democrats are voting for Trump this year.  I hope you'll join them and realize that a vote for Clinton is a vote for WWIII.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2016)

The people so loved him half of them rose up to kill him.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...









If you believe Russia is that impotent you're a fool.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Of course I have every right to decide a tyrant and child killer like Asad should die.  So does the UN and NATO and the US.  Yes, he is similar to Khadaffi and Hussein, and he will end the same way.  Where did you get the foggiest idea I want to wipe out Arab nations?  I want Asad dead, and American troops out of the ME.








Yeah that's great... Wipe out any government that exists in those countries and pull out any troops that provide any sort of law for the people in those countries until a government does exist. Why not just carpet bomb the whole nation instead since you're so keen on leaving it lawless so they can kill each other. 

*****SMILE*****


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 25, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


[snicker]
I believe Russia is that wise.


----------



## badger2 (Oct 25, 2016)

Syrian Christians were migrating to the U.S. as early as 1820. So that OP and others can forge a quality thread, the suggestion is The Politics of Indian Removal: Creek Government in Crisis. Yes, Virginia, Euchee Indians wore turbans in Tennessee, and the Bat Creek Stone links to Sandy Hook and Crockett-Lanza DNA.

Paul Klebnikov (Godfather of the Kremlin)tracked the Lanza pathology to California, then lost the aluminum trial. Ships made from aluminum link kool-aid in Guyana and Timook Banks receiving $20,000. What would Alex Jones have to say about Jim Jones?

Assad's wife is a Brit, and the Clinton mafia link is at Oliver Springs, Tennessee: the Boteler-Rector-Amery DNA line. Trump's wife is Slovak, and William Pence was second guardian to Renee Jane Gustin, whose line is connected to Sir William de Wesyngton, ancestor to the Washington family. Trump's supporting generals know this as well as the fact that the Chappaqua Blue Racer is militarism, not military.

This thread will fail best if it does an ostrich imitation by pre4tending not to notice the links between the Fort Mims Massacre and Benghazi, especially the sand-pile that held the gates to the fort, open. Other things were opened on that fay too, Kitten, crude abortions, where the fetus was left to fend for itself.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Oct 25, 2016)

Damaged Eagle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Of course I have every right to decide a tyrant and child killer like Asad should die.  So does the UN and NATO and the US.  Yes, he is similar to Khadaffi and Hussein, and he will end the same way.  Where did you get the foggiest idea I want to wipe out Arab nations?  I want Asad dead, and American troops out of the ME.
> ...




We certainly need to look carefully at policies or risk overstepping our obligations.


Soros, Obama and Bill's wife have latched on to RtoP......

1. There are so very many subjects that separate the sentient and savvy, from the sycophant, or follower. At times, in fact, *the follower may find a well intentioned idea*, and follows. Not bad….unless the unforeseen consequences are actually *a well-laid trap.*

2. The Doctrine of *“Responsibility to Protect,” (RtoP)* was accepted by the 2005World Summit, and the 2006 Security Council of the UN. The basic ideas are:

a. A State has a responsibility to protect its population from genocide, war crimes, crimes against humanity and ethnic cleansing (mass atrocities).
b. The international community has a responsibility to assist peacefully. 
c. The international community has the responsibility to intervene at first diplomatically, then more coercively, and as a last resort, with military force. 

3. Picture Bosnia, or Rwanda or Libya….what could be bad?

4. Well, what if *the real intentions behind the RtoP was to allow certain forces a ‘moral’ right to ‘interfere’ in the National Sovereignty of a nation they didn’t care for. Say…oh, I don’t know….the United States? Or Israel?*

5. “Advocates of RtoP claim that only occasions where *the international community will intervene on a State without its consent *is when the state is either allowing mass atrocities to occur, or is committing them, in which case the State is no longer upholding its responsibilities as a sovereign.”                                                           Responsibility to protect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




6. Now, let’s say that the *UN decides to declare Palestine to be a state*…What a coincidence! That was the news! Declaring An Independent Palestinian State - Uncommon Thought Journal

a. And, what if “Gaza terrorists have pummeled Israel with over 120 rockets in the past few days, and now *the Arab League is calling for the UN to establish a no-fly zone to shield Gaza*…” Arab League Wants No-Fly Zone in Gaza « Commentary Magazine

b. Wouldn’t it be strange if *Arab League Chief Amr Mussa *had helped write the RtoP???? He did. About the Commission : International Commission on Intervention and State Sovereignty

c. And look who else helped out: Dr. *Hanan Ashrawi -- former Cabinet Minister of the Palestinian National Authority*. Ibid.

7. “Philanthropist billionaire *George Soros is a primary funder and key proponent of the global organization *that promotes the military doctrine used by the Obama administration to justify the recent airstrikes targeting the regime of Moammar Gadhafi in Libya. Also, the *Soros-funded global group that promotes Responsibility to Protect is closely tied to Samantha Power,* the National Security Council *special adviser to Obama on human rights.*

Power has been *a champion of the doctrine *and is, herself, deeply tied to the doctrine's founder.According to reports, *Power was instrumental *in convincing Obama to act against Libya.

The *Responsibility to Protect doctrine *has been described by its founders and proponents, including Soros, as *promoting global governance *while allowing the international community to penetrate a nation state's borders under certain conditions.” Soros Fingerprints on Libya Bombing - George Soros - Fox Nation

8. From the Psalm of Life, by Wordsworth:
“Tell me not, in mournful numbers, 
Life is but an empty dream ! —
For the soul is dead that slumbers, 
*And things are not what they seem*.”


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 25, 2016)

Killing Asad does not wipe out "government".


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Oct 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Killing Asad does not wipe out "government".








The history of US Democratic leadership involvement ME affairs over the last eight years demonstrates otherwise.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 25, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> The people so loved him half of them rose up to kill him.


Those weren't his people.  Those were Al Qaeda rebels and CIA ops running a coup for war criminal, Hillary Clinton and her UN / NATO bosses.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Good that you have not. You have the right to scream out your desires to kill in your bughouse room where you are fixed and finally the moderation should warn you to not to spread more death demands.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The people so loved him half of them rose up to kill him.
> ...


Those were his people, too, yes.  And, yes, AQ and the CIA and other rebel groups oppose him.  All tyrants are opposed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...


Unhappy are you that HRC is going to have him sprayed like a bug?  Go to the mods if you wish.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


HRC may be going to go to prison for war crimes if Trump becomes President and if not the entire nation will be in jeopardy because she will - by installing a no fly zone - which she already said will kill a lot of Syrian civilians.  A US General has said on record that a no fly zone means a war against Russia and Syria.  


JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


There are as many people here who would have said the same of Obama (who has ignored our Constitution) had there been an "intervention" by the UN here in the US but we know that won't happen because Obama and Hillary are fighting their wars.  The bottom line, Gaddafi was loved by many of his people as we can see from the photographs in the OP.  The women of Libya came out in huge numbers for Gaddafi during the coup.  They wanted him to stay in power.  Same scenario happened in Honduras.  The people demonstrated for 4 months for the return of their President Aleya after he was kidnapped in a coup known as "Hillary's Coup."  Hillary is a war criminal.  As a president she would be a disaster.  The polls were fixed in order to fix this election. They did the same thing in Venezuela in 2004.   She is no where close to Donald Trump and even Professor Norpoth knows that she is rigging it.  Whether he will ever say that is another question.  Many people fear the Clinton's because those who oppose them are prone to "suicide, freak accidents.etc."


----------



## Votto (Oct 26, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> The Devil's Advocate: She came, she saw, she lied. Hillary Clinton aka The Queen of War works for UN / NATO globalists who are creating wars, destruction and chaos throughout the middle east. Their goal is to destroy the law and order of independent nations in order to bring about their own "New World Order" which was designed to enslave the free world.  In order to do this, they must rewrite the history of the nations that resist them and destroy  the leaders who stand in their way. This is the true story of Mummar Gaddafi that the western media has refused to tell.
> 
> Quoting the author of "The Libyan Conspiracy":
> 
> ...




More right wing lies!

Hillary good, Gaddafi bad.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...























Pictures that tell the story.  Is Iraq better off now than before?  Is Syria better off now than before?  Is Libya better off now than before?   Is Yemen better off now than before?   Is the Honduras better off now than before?  Is Egypt better of now than before?


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 26, 2016)

Votto said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > The Devil's Advocate: She came, she saw, she lied. Hillary Clinton aka The Queen of War works for UN / NATO globalists who are creating wars, destruction and chaos throughout the middle east. Their goal is to destroy the law and order of independent nations in order to bring about their own "New World Order" which was designed to enslave the free world.  In order to do this, they must rewrite the history of the nations that resist them and destroy  the leaders who stand in their way. This is the true story of Mummar Gaddafi that the western media has refused to tell.
> ...



Hillary Clinton is a war criminal and her coups are catching up with her.  The US should not be waging coups against these countries, fighting UN / NATO wars, mass immigration of populations after their countries are destroyed.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Nope, she's not, but Asad is and will pay the ultimate price for betraying his people.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


It´s you who goes to the mods. And Hillary cannot install a no fly zone. If Hillary declares a no fly zone it will be Russian S-300 and S-400 that will enforce it. It would be Hillary´s first Obama red line in office. But we all know Trump will win the election and you will cry like a baby.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, she's not, but Asad is and will pay the ultimate price for betraying his people.


Yes, she is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


If people threaten me or my family (how stupid is that if they knew the reality) or if there is name calling or suggestions of pedophilia (and I report those who do it Alt Right assholes as well), sure.

If HRC is president and if she gets NATO approval, she will lock down the skies over Syria.

Putin know better to challenge and bluster in a situation he simply cannot win, so he will deal behind the scenes for "shared cooperation" of no fly.

Asad is going to be executed like a mad dog, blei.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


She will be locked down, that´s all. Locked down in the ACU. Obama couldn´t make a no fly zone and Hillary couldn´t as well. Merkel admitted Nato has not the means to impose a no fly zone on the Russians.
Merkel unrealistic on Aleppo, admits lack of political and military power against Pro-Gov forces


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Then, if you think so, she will order the USAF to shoot anything and everything down.  Once Putin knows she means it, he will back down.  He's a coward, blei, just like Asad.


----------



## Mrs. M. (Oct 26, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


We need to add Venezuela to the list.  Is Venezuela better off now?

Read this and find out what she has in store for us:
What's Cooking in Clinton's Cauldron?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 26, 2016)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Hillary could launch World War III. But you are going to war, not Hillary. However, the system is in charge and they did nothing, Hillary won´t change anything. They are not going to wage war against Russia.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Putin does not want HRC as president, because he will have to back of Russian imperialism.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 26, 2016)

Putin favors Trump because he is not a mad warmonger and announced to be "friendly to everyone".


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

Putin favors Trump because he thinks Trump will let him do what he wants in eastern Europe, and the NE and ME.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 26, 2016)

It is your warped view. Putin has only responded to western actions.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2016)

ok


----------

